# Best Inflatable kayaks for Whitewater Kayaking



## chesapeake4

Hi all, due to to the size of vehicle, and because of lack of storage, I am leaning toward buying an inflatable kayak. I believe that Advanced Elements has the best made kayaks based on what I have read, but I would like to see what everyone else thinks are good options. Right now, this is the one that I am leaning towards, so could anyone give me an opinion on what they think works best if I am going to go the inflatable route?

-thanks in advance


----------



## bystander

That does not look like a whitewater kayak. Notice the hull shape at the front. The write up on it does not point towards whitewater either.

I'm sure there will be more help to follow, but don't buy that.


----------



## slickhorn

Their whitewater line is rated up to class III. It is not a whitewater boat. 

If you want a whitewater inflatable, get a real boat made with stronger fabric, seams, and valves. There are tons of great boats, they are all capable, and which you like best will come with experience more than performance differences. 

Look at AIRE, Sotar, or NRS. Avoid the bathtub boats like a Hyside Padillac. 

Personally I think the AIRE Lynx 1 is the best all around option, it can haul overnight gear or run the steeps.


----------



## chesapeake4

slickhorn said:


> Their whitewater line is rated up to class III. It is not a whitewater boat.
> 
> If you want a whitewater inflatable, get a real boat made with stronger fabric, seams, and valves. There are tons of great boats, they are all capable, and which you like best will come with experience more than performance differences.
> 
> Look at AIRE, Sotar, or NRS. Avoid the bathtub boats like a Hyside Padillac.
> 
> Personally I think the AIRE Lynx 1 is the best all around option, it can haul overnight gear or run the steeps.


Thank you, I will definitely look more into AIRE, Sotar, And NRS


----------



## okieboater

Lots of good IK's out there.

I have an Aire and think it is about as bombproof as it gets. Owned two Aire rafts for many years and never a bit of wear issues.

The first IK I purchased is a Thrillseeker. Mainly because Jimmi Snyder does steep West VA creeks in them. I will go out on a limb here and say it is the most responsive IK I know of. Close to the hardshell kayaks I paddled for decades. I think the difference is the hard shells have sharp edges to carve on while the IK's of course are soft. Attila stands behind his boats and I have not heard of wear issues. The Thrillseekers are single thickness of PVC and I like the bladder system used by Aire. But that is just my opinion. 
There will be lots of feedback on this. My bet is any nationally advertised white water qualified IK is gonna work. Just be careful with the cheaper pool toys advertised as WW craft.


----------



## thaGoat

What kind of kayaking are you looking to do?
3+ whitewater?
Booze cruise with friend on the Upper C?
Do you want to camp on it?

Might be worth checking out Pack Rafts too...


----------



## johnovice

Chesapeake, what is your background? And what are your plans? If you are an experienced hardshell WW kayaker looking to run Class IV and V, you might want something different (Aire Force possibly) than a more casual boater. Are you wanting a day boat or a multi-day self-support boat? Want to take a passenger? Looking for best WW performance or good performance at a good price? I have an Aire Lynx I that I love; when my wife comes along, she likes the stability of the tandem Hyside Padillac -- largely because she has had successful experience in big water with that boat and so is comfortable with it..
I agree with the Aire, $otar, NRS suggestions, but there are differences among and within brands (don't forget Aire's Tributary brand -- that's the good buy).


EDIT: I was writing my post before I saw thaGoat's -- similar questions...


----------



## chesapeake4

thaGoat said:


> What kind of kayaking are you looking to do?
> 3+ whitewater?
> Booze cruise with friend on the Upper C?
> Do you want to camp on it?
> 
> Might be worth checking out Pack Rafts too...


I am just looking for one for myself. I have gone on rafting trip before, but would like to just get something for myself. I looked around based on all of your suggestions and found this one and this one. Thanks again for all of your suggestions! It is definitely a little overwhelming since so many are out there!


----------



## JIMM

*IK choice*

I would lean towards the Tributary Strike. Its Aire's subsidiary brand with a shorter warranty, but lacks nothing in performance or quality for that matter. I feel its more agile than the Lynx. The other good one is the old Force XL for speed , agility and very good stability. Its only con is the lack of real rocker, with the resulting problem of big drop resurfacing if you are planning on that sort of thing.After paddling both of those quite a bit, I am paddling a Sevylor sk100ds, which is very good for upto 3+, but I think it would be a problem in anything above that unless you are quite skilled or very familiar with that section of water.
Its quality of build may also be inferior to Aire but its light, has a drop stitch floor and fits in my SUV fully inflated.


----------



## johnovice

Based on your two latest choices:
Hard to go wrong with the Aire Lynx I.
If you are on more of a budget, Aire's Tributary Tomcat solo has a very good reputation -- also the Strike, but I have no experience with that one. 
I know nothing about Advanced Elements, so will say nothing -- except to notice that no one here pointed you toward that brand (not so far anyway).
You told us it is just for you (not passenger) but nothing else about planned use.


This site has been useful in the past for an overview of some (have not been there lately):
http://www.theboatpeople.com/solo-whitewater-inflatable-kayaks


----------



## laterwagged

Stay away from Advanced Elements kayaks. I've never paddled one, because I value my life. I HAVE seen *two* of them shredded on a local Class II run (different days).

I currently have a Lynx 1, NRS Bandit 1, and a Tributary Tomcat in my fleet. 

1. The Bandit (Which isnt' made anymore) and the NRS Outlaw are similar in design, and I was a bit too heavy for them at 210 lbs. They are rocker heavy and will tend to ride "over" waves rather than crash through them. This is good and bad, depending on the water you are paddling. I haven't paddled the Outlaw, but have heard reviews to back up the fact that its similar to the bandit. I would be interested in trying one out just to see how the drop stitch floor feels. It should add some nice rigidity. The outlaw is pretty affordable at $695.

2. The Aire Lynx is the best all around IK on the market IMO. It is stable and performs well in class IV water. They have run almost anything that a hard boat has run at this point. It handles my weight with no issue, I can even pack gear for a 2 day trip on class III water. Getting a used Lynx is a good bet unless you have $1400 to spend.

3. Tributary Tomcat - this was my first IK and it served me very well on class III water for a couple of years. I blew out a zipper on it in a hole and Aire repaired it and didn't even charge me shipping (under warranty). For a first time IK owner that is budget conscious - this is probably the boat to choose. It does perform anywhere close to the Lynx, but it is a solid boat in class III water and it costs less than half as much as a new lynx at $599

Other Options.

I have heard people speak well of the tributary Strike boats before, but they are considerably more than the tomcat - enough so that I personally would consider buying a used Lynx before a new Strike.

I also have paddled an Aire Outfitter, and I really like this boat for big water or multiday trips due to the larger tubes.


----------



## InflatableSteve

Another vote for Aire! Though hard to go wrong with any high end whitewater inflatable.


----------



## carvedog

slickhorn said:


> Their whitewater line is rated up to class III. It is not a whitewater boat.
> 
> If you want a whitewater inflatable, get a real boat made with stronger fabric, seams, and valves. There are tons of great boats, they are all capable, and which you like best will come with experience more than performance differences.
> 
> Look at AIRE, Sotar, or NRS. Avoid the bathtub boats like a Hyside Padillac.
> 
> Personally I think the AIRE Lynx 1 is the best all around option, it can haul overnight gear or run the steeps.


+1

I have paddled the Aire quite a bit and they are great, low maintenance boats. Never had to repair one, so don't know about that. Stiffer and easier to turn than the NRS and Hysides I paddles, then I got a hardshell.


----------



## stuntmansteve

I recommend one of the Jack's Yacks models by JPW (Jack's Plastic Welding), i.e., 1 or 2-man. We have an older 1-man and a newer 2-man (they've been reintroduced lately after ceasing production of them for a few years) and like them both. They have more rocker than most of the competition which makes them better in rapids. They have larger diameter tubes than the Aire Lynx series (12" vs. 11"). They also come with the option of a built-in inflatable floor or one that's removable if you prefer. Both of my boats are of the built-in version which is what we recommend.


----------



## mervo

I've been cruising the Poudre in an NRS Bandit (up to, and including class IV) for the last month. It's close to 10 years old and I've never done anything to it other than 404 a few times a summer.


----------



## Gremlin

mervo said:


> I've been cruising the Poudre in an NRS Bandit (up to, and including class IV) for the last month. It's close to 10 years old and I've never done anything to it other than 404 a few times a summer.


404 is next level!


----------



## Learch

+1 for the Lynx I, you can find them used. I got a used one for $350 with an older style foam floor (not produced anymore) and it is great. I am 300 lbs and I just took it down 14 miles of class III with a class IV in the mix. It did great, even with a fat guy on board. They are really stable, very reliable boats. Read about how Aire builds their boats. They have a great history with little quality control issues and the best warranty in the business. I've had two Aire IK's now and have been very impressed with both of them. 
Sotars are also great boats, but they are the high end of IK's as far as price and options. Sotar will build you pretty much whatever you want, in any color, any length, custom tube diameter, etc. That last run I did had 4 Sotar SL kayaks on it, and every one had different lengths, tube sizes, and colors. One even had a custom logo that said "Sotard" (A common name for us Sotar owners)


----------



## mervo

Gremlin said:


> 404 is next level!


This is what happens when my kid wants my attention while trying to think about boating! 303!!!!


----------



## johnovice

Learch said:


> ...That last run I did had 4 Sotar SL kayaks on it...


 Did you notice any performance differences between your Lynx and the Sotars? -- difficult comparison I guess given that the Sotars were not identical and the paddlers were also different.


----------



## okieboater

After reading all of this thread, the bottom line seems to me is:

if you can find a good deal on a used Aire Lynx, buy it
otherwise
bite the bullet and buy a new Aire Lynx.

Get on the water and have fun. Get experience on the water and then determine if you want to keep the Lynx or sell it for another model or stay with the Lynx.

I bet you stay with the Lynx! If not the resale value is good and I do not see used Lynx staying on the market very long.


----------



## shredder-scott

Hi

Before I became shredder-scott, I rocked an IK....I ran a lot of class IV water on clear creek....I ran Lawson in an Ik at above 1,000cfs many times, learned a few things about IK.

1 buy a dry suit...in colorado the water is COLD and the ride is wet....dry suit is way to go.

2 buy padded motocycle tights...wear them....you will swim....rocks hurt way less with pads on.....recommend the Bohn padded tights.

3 buy a high quality stable Ik to start...I ran the Sotar....but the Aire linx is a good boat too

4 make sure the boat has BOTH tigh straps and foot pegs this VERY IMPORTANT !!

5 when you get more skill upgrade to a high performance IK like the Aire force....due to design no foot pegs need, tigh strap is standard......This is a GREAT boat for an experience IK driver. ..high performance comes with a price both in $ and loss of stability. I loved my force.....but learning in the sotar was great....learning in force is possible. ..but you will likly swim more .

6 quality used IKs are available but are not common 

good luck IKs are a ton of fun and are capable of running class V water with tthe right boat and driver.....I have personally witness an IK run super max a class V rapid....he made it...scott


----------



## laterwagged

I have no idea what condition its in but...

Show Ad - NRS Community


----------



## Learch

johnovice said:


> Did you notice any performance differences between your Lynx and the Sotars? -- difficult comparison I guess given that the Sotars were not identical and the paddlers were also different.


Lynx boats have more of a square footprint, not a really fast boat, but my paddling style is to use the current to my advantage and use the least amount of strokes. You get wet more in the Lynx, it has way less rock than the Sotars. Stars are a bitch to flip back over and re-enter compared to the Aire boats. The Rocker is great until the boat is upside down, it takes considerably more force to right a Sotar than any Aire boat. I can right an Aire and re-enter it pretty damn fast. One of the swims taken on that run ended up causing the swimmer to enter and swim the entire rapid known as Pinball on the North Umpqua. He flipped on a wave called Alligator on the rapid prior. I could have been back in my boat by the time he let go of his kayak and swam the class IV.
Sotars seem un-affected by crossing strong eddy lines and currents. I had to use a lot of body english to cross some tough current transitions without flipping, more stability issues there than on the actual drops. Also, I think it is harder to fill a Sotar with water. The rocker is the reason, I never seemed to fill my wife's 10 footer up, and I've heard those are intended for up to 180 lb paddlers. I'm wayyyy over that. Really, unless you found a REAL good deal on a Sotar, the Lynx is a more budget friendly boat that will take you a few years to reach the limits of. 
Also, the bladder system in the Aire is great, I've never had a leak, but it takes very little effort to make an on river repair with the Aire. The Aires are also lighter than the Sotars. Also, I think the Aires draft less water, due to the fact that they have less rocker, putting more tube and floor in the water than the rocker heavy Sotar SL.


----------



## fenceman

*NRSBandit*

I paddle a fair amount of Class IV in my Bandit and have a lot of fun. Like it was said before the big rocker on this boat has good and bad points. You ride over waves and holes until they reach a size where they push you around. So I have to watch the water levels ex: Numbers above 1000cfs. I still run some bigger water but I swim more. My friend Tom seems to punch through waves better in his 2014 Aire Force.


----------



## LSB

okieboater said:


> I will go out on a limb here and say it is the most responsive IK I know of.


+1 on the ThrillSeeker Foam floor, small tubes, bomber bracing system. Only Ducky I know of that can be rolled.


----------



## bystander

LSB said:


> +1 on the ThrillSeeker Foam floor, small tubes, bomber bracing system. Only Ducky I know of that can be rolled.


I've seen a video before, with someone rolling the Aire Force. I've been meaning for a while now to try and roll my brothers Aire Force XL, but everyone we've taken down on an IK has chosen to use the more stable Tributary.

Anyways, I learned on the Aire Force XL. It definitely was a bit tippier than most IK's, but handles more like a hardshell than most.


----------



## PhilipJFry

LSB said:


> +1 on the ThrillSeeker Foam floor, small tubes, bomber bracing system. Only Ducky I know of that can be rolled.


here's a video of a lynx being rolled. (as you can see it depends on the paddler.)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NZg9ucXzb4


----------



## JIMM

*Rolling IKs....*

The old regular size force was a breeze to roll at least on flat water using the extended paddle roll.


----------



## cayo 2

ahem,there is a massive difference between rolling in flatwater after a deliberate flip and a combat roll,even the last guy who rolled with textbook perfect form ,except maybe using momentum to his advantage,would probably not be able to combat roll ..the first guy definitely not...if you go by that then my roll is bomber and I should not even ducky 'cuz I'm so wicked in a kayak....there was a guy on here ,Favre,who posted vid of combat rolling a Force repeatedly at a plyspot ,now that was impressive but very rare....getting a bombproof self rescue/reentry is more realistic and will let you step it up a notch ...there is a technique component and a fitness component if you are lacking in either you will struggle to reenter fast..if you get it down it is almost as good as rolling a hardshell...go to a playspot where you will get spanked and practice getting back in quick enough to make the eddy and play again...


----------



## JIMM

Totally agree with your sentiments. The only time I have seen an IK being combat rolled is in the vid you mention.Trying to roll a lynx in any significant rapid would be pretty pretty hard.


----------



## JIMM

*Gumotex K1 IK. Anyone have experience of this?*

Just saw a vid of this boat on Vimeo doing 25 foot waterfalls somewhere in the Alps. Looks very impressive. Anyone ever paddled this?


----------



## shredjesse

Hey there! I figured I'd continue this thread versus start a new one.

I'm looking at some white water IK's. I've got hardshells but they're hard to share with friends, and the forgiveness and ease of use of the IK's is just hard to beat. Myself and my girlfriend also started in hardshells, but are finding our myriad of hobbies keeping us from really progressing to the point where we're getting combat rolls and what not down... it would seem inflatable kayaks for running up to class III seems to be where we're at!

I picked up a RMR 10.5 raft not long ago for the Deschuttes here in Oregon. It's been a rad boat thus far! Quite rugged for the price. I noticed RMR has started making what seems to be pretty damn beefy IK's, that include thigh straps as well.

Anyone have any experience with these?

Rocky Mountain Rafts-Animas IK


----------



## bystander

JIMM said:


> Totally agree with your sentiments. The only time I have seen an IK being combat rolled is in the vid you mention.Trying to roll a lynx in any significant rapid would be pretty pretty hard.


The Aire Force XL might be easier with it's shape and added inflation outside the cockpit, but the real truth is, if you can roll, people don't continue playing in an IK.

Speaking of which, I did find one with an Aire Force roll in rapids: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBzqmddrk3Y


----------



## cayo 2

That's pretty sweet.,..my exact same boat ,color and everything...less patches..usually you fall out ,even in the Force,but sometimes you are upside down and locked in just like a kayak and could possibly roll..that dude held in there a long time...if done efficiently you could fall out right when he flipped and reenter faster than he rolled...that particular rapid reminded me of reentering super fast only to drop into another hole before you have completely regained control and getting a double spanking..shit happens


----------



## Learch

I did roll mine once, off the bottom of a very fast moving river in about 2 feet of water! It wasn't pretty, but I stayed in the boat!


----------



## bystander

After posting that video, I saw another, lower quality footage of the same run. He rolled at least twice on that run.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Xna0iXARKA

The 1st one was much quicker. The 2nd flip was also rather clumsy looking.


----------



## Gremlin

Keeping weight forward could possibly have prevented both flips.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## cayo 2

Right ,the guy is good at rolling but not bracing and leaning properly..and a little too casual...everybody is good at different things I guess..that boat is much less forgiving than other duckies


----------



## shappattack

there can only be 1 best all around IK and it is the late 1990s to late 2000s aire lynx: Flat water, class IV/V, its a bed, its a couch, it fits on a mule


----------



## jaffy

bystander said:


> ...but the real truth is, if you can roll, people don't continue playing in an IK.


Agreed. I have no problems rolling my NRS bandit, but really all I use it for is to bring beginners. If they end up liking it, they inevitably buy a hardshell and learn to roll. The only time I'd use it myself would be a multiday trip you have to hike in or out of. They're great for that.



mervo said:


> I've been cruising the Poudre in an NRS Bandit (up to, and including class IV) for the last month.


I know you posted this a week ago, but the Poudre was already running over 4.5 by then wasn't it? If so, I'm impressed. What line do you take through Pine View? I *think* I could make it through in my ducky upright at that level, but i'd only give myself about a 70% chance.


----------



## Julia

Did you get the Animas IK? I'm considering buying one and would like your review if you have one. Thanks


----------



## JIMM

tomcat. Good boat.


----------



## Scott Nelson

I had a similar question. The floor of my Padillac is toast, but I also wanted a more maneuverable IK. I am 6'3" and 210 lbs. I want to run class 3 and 4's. I would like an IK that can do 2-3 day trips although a majority would be 1 day trips. I like the maneuverability of the Aire Force but the versatility of an Aire Lynx. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## shappattack

Old style Aire Lynx, if you can't find a used one, get a new Aire Outfitter


----------



## PhilipJFry

Scott Nelson said:


> I had a similar question. The floor of my Padillac is toast, but I also wanted a more maneuverable IK. I am 6'3" and 210 lbs. I want to run class 3 and 4's. I would like an IK that can do 2-3 day trips although a majority would be 1 day trips. I like the maneuverability of the Aire Force but the versatility of an Aire Lynx. Any input would be appreciated.


I agree with Shap on the the recommendation of the outfitter... if you like your padillac, would something like this work for you? to get it up and going again?


----------



## shappattack

Dam, they should make those the size to replace the foam floor in Aire Lynx I and IIs that had foam.


----------



## PhilipJFry

shappattack said:


> Dam, they should make those the size to replace the foam floor in Aire Lynx I and IIs that had foam.


no kidding... I took an old sevylor tahiti and made it in to a fun little disposable boat with one of these floors. (it's about 10 years old, and 3 of those 10 years with that drop stitch floor in it) it's still doing alright, doesn't see a lot of use, but it gets out a few times a year.


----------



## cayo 2

Lynx is the most versatile..I am slightly bigger Scott (OK quite a bit fatter now) and have both an old lynx and an old force..see you are in Golden,lynx handled Lawson/Dumont,Upr.,and lower Clear Creek well many times, and can easily carry 3 +days worth of gear..the older ones were a little narrower and tad smaller tubes, so sportier....Force is better for play and creekier stuff but you can't carry much and is less forgiving...


----------



## bystander

So I finally got in the Air Force XL today to make a roll attempt. I could roll it, but I'd say it's harder than a handed hand roll on a hardshell.


----------



## wetchew

Pretty sure the OP got a boat by now, but for other curious souls...+1 for the Tomcat. Lots of Upper C overnights, Eagle through Minturn, and Edwards, Shoshone, wrap on Gore Creek with no damage, class 3 boats for sure. Just get the thigh straps and 404. +++++1 on the clothing and PFD/Helmet. In an IK...you swim. Sure there are exceptions, but, you swim. A lot if you're pushing. I wear a 3/2 wetsuit most times. The wife wears a farmer and a long sleeve splash top. We have yet to regret it. Save some money for the gear, even if it means buying a used or not "the best boat" You can still use the gear when you upgrade, or get invited on a trip. Here is a pretty accurate guide to whitewater ratings for a ducky. California Creeks - Carnage Gallery 3


----------

